# Hey all!



## NikkiB (Jan 8, 2012)

Well hubby said I should introduce myself.

Hubby is 'PaulinVictoria' and has been on here a while. I mainly joined to see what took up so much of his time, but have been reading some quite interesting posts 

Hubby is the keen sailor, I am the petrified wife REALLY trying to get to grips with it all. This season hopefully (although I said that last season as well).

Well there it is - my eloquent introduction - and hi all again


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, that explains why Paul hasn't greeted you yet 

Welcome aboard. Trust the boat, trust the Captain, and the rest will come.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 8, 2012)

He greets all the other new females does he?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Move along, there's nothing to see here.......


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes .... as well as everyone else, and usually one of the first to do so.


----------



## ToppDogg (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forums NikkiB


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah crap, who let her in here?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 8, 2012)

Your fault honey  Anything that takes this much of your time gets my attention away from my book PMSL


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome! 

Don't you know as a sailing spouse that you are supposed to tell us about some private, irreconciliable conflict that only a forum full of strangers can resolve?

(BTW the response will be to take some sailing lessons and buy more gear!)


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Nikki -- it'll be nice to have someone around that can keep Paul in check!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

NikkiB said:


> He greets all the other new females does he?


He's pretty equal opportunity actually- he greets everybody. I think he thinks he's working at wal-mart.

Welcome aboard.

Oh yeah, he is gonna really rethink this whole "I'm gonna introduce my spouse to the guys, this is gonna be great!" idea in a minute.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Blah blah nearly accidentally gybed blah blah granite counters blah blah.

That good enough?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey nik! Welcome to SN chika. Paul's a good guy - AND a BFSer!

Absolutely nothing wrong with "WalMart Greeters". Trust me, I'm proud to be one! Heh-heh.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you all - wasn't ignoring you, just engrossed in the rugby!


----------

